# 2010 WF Exclusive



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to say, it's the same as the Monsterpalooza exclusive. The Glow Mummy. Different sticker of course, limited to 120. We'll also have some announcements at the show. Minor details until I can post them, but if you're at the show, stop around and we'll let you in on them!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

hello guys

Anything about the new announcements???? 

A curious guy wants to know...

Gaétan


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah... like a photo of the new Dracula??:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Or pics of the Galactica or Mk VII or Centurion?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Funny thing, no one even asked about new releases at the show. I guess it will just have to wait for now...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Funny thing, no one even asked about new releases at the show. I guess it will just have to wait for now...


whoa.....Whoa.....WHOA!!!!! NEW RELEASES? Tell, TELL!!!!!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Frank 

I have been checking the boards since Saturday and nothing..... We have asked and no written report or photos about the MOEBIUS table... NYET... apart from the Dracula that I'm sorry to tell but since it is not in my fields of interest , I don't care a lot about it... BUT I know a lot of guys here are very fond of it so I am very happy for them... As they probably were (at least I hope) when we got the Irwin Allen ships.


Now what is new Frank????? And can you put some pics ,Please!!!

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Funny thing, no one even asked about new releases at the show. I guess it will just have to wait for now...


I guess everyone got tired of being slammed when they did ask....
But since you did bring it up...Pray tell...
What new kits were you referring to...(I'm still reeling from your cool New Dracula)
Possibly another Universal Monster???
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Funny thing, no one even asked about new releases at the show. I guess it will just have to wait for now...


honestly, you keep us so well informed, it would have been rude to pump you for more info, especially considering you were displaying the new dracula.

thanks for bringing us into the new golden age!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Funny thing, no one even asked about new releases at the show. I guess it will just have to wait for now...


Now, you see Frank, this is the most frustrating part about not being able to go to Wonderfest. I would have been front and center at your booth, looking for news, announcements and the inside scoop! But so far, I haven't seen a single photo of your booth, much less any news. What's up with the attendees this year? Is it really that intimidating to ask questions?

I was really hoping to see a test shot of Galactica, and maybe hear an official announcement about which BSG subject is next in line. But alas, not a peep...


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Everytime I walked by Frank, you were surrounded by undying loyal fans! I couldn't get a word in Edge wise. Had to squeeze pass people to get a look at the aluminum Jupiter 2! It wuz purty.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

One of the announcements was Iron Man 2. Most likely MkIV and MkVI, with the possibility of a Black Widow. DVD release time of course, we're behind schedule on these. "Official" announcements to come in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Great news,Frank.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Moebius said:


> One of the announcements was Iron Man 2. Most likely MkIV and MkVI, with the possibility of a Black Widow. DVD release time of course, we're behind schedule on these. "Official" announcements to come in the next 2 weeks or so.


Great news!!! Was there another anouncement?

MMM


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Iron Man 2 kits? HOLY CRAP!!! This news just made my day! Bring 'em on!!!

Now, is it too early to start contemplating the possibility of kits from the other upcoming Marvel films, like Thor and Captain America? Yeah. It probably is.

In the mean time, the Iron Man 2 announcement is excellent news. Can't wait to get my hands on these!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

The Ironman 2 pose will have his left arm up, and right arm down. 

I kid.. 

Seriously.. I hope Marvel lets you all do a dynamic version of him this time. And Black Widow? Awesome. 

Kind of shocked by this too.. as you're last situation w/Marvel didn't seem to go too well (as you noted).

Now GL!

g.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

"...with the possibility of a Black Widow."

That's...HOT! 

(Speaking of...can't wait to hear more about the Elvira kit, but I imagine that's a ways down the road.)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

j2man said:


> Everytime I walked by Frank, you were surrounded by undying loyal fans! I couldn't get a word in Edge wise. Had to squeeze pass people to get a look at the aluminum Jupiter 2! It wuz purty.


Same here.
Every time I went around that end of the room, the Moebuis table had a crowd.
I didn't even see the Dracula test shot until Sunday morning before the crowd started rolling in.
It was all I could do Saturday to squeeze in to get my Conan kits.
(and I had a heck of a time squeezing both of those in my trunk for the ride home)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great news about Iron Man 2. I'd like to see more Marvel kits too (comic book Hulk...cough, cough) but I don't think the licence would extend to anything else apart from the film.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank, I'll take that WF glow mummy # 4 if you still have it, I'll get in touch tomorrow.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Mk IV and Mk VI!?!? DUDE!

No, seriously, DUDE!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

otto said:


> Frank, I'll take that WF glow mummy # 4 if you still have it, I'll get in touch tomorrow.


Thanks, I'll be around all day. So much catching up after WF as usual!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We went through some discussions with Marvel, and I am sure we are finally on the right track with their approvals. The armor kits should be fine, the Widow is the one that will be a little tougher. We'd like to do more, but just length of contract and other factors come into play. We do have other film access, but no plans at this point.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've got the glow mummy #4 comming my way! Thanks again Frank for holding it back for me! You is da man! Wow, new Iron man kits and a Widow kit, comming our way along with all the other cool new stuff. My head is spinning from all these announcements. Time to start buying glue by the case! LOL..


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd love to see the Destroyer from the upcoming Thor movie. It would make a nice companion piece for Iron Man seeing as they're both metal.


----------



## nostalgicguy (May 23, 2007)

*Moebius Broadway Dracula at Wonderfest pics*

here are 2 pics I took at the show,,,,has the Monster Scenes Creature too if anyone wants to see let me know thanks Ed/Nostalgic Nook


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

geoffdude said:


> Seriously.. I hope Marvel lets you all do a dynamic version of him this time. And Black Widow? Awesome.
> 
> g.


Not a kit, but...:thumbsup:
http://www.hottoys.com.hk/index.php?target=products&product_id=512


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

nostalgicguy said:


> here are 2 pics I took at the show,,,,has the Monster Scenes Creature too if anyone wants to see let me know thanks Ed/Nostalgic Nook


I love the first pic - That Drac is too cool!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> We went through some discussions with Marvel, and I am sure we are finally on the right track with their approvals. The armor kits should be fine, the Widow is the one that will be a little tougher. We'd like to do more, but just length of contract and other factors come into play. We do have other film access, but no plans at this point.


Excellent! I would definitely love to see you guys do a Black Widow kit.

As for Iron Man 2, considering how similar the MkIII and MkIV armors look, might you consider something besides the MkIV? Such as the very, VERY cool MkV (suitcase) armor or War Machine? Don't get me wrong, though, as I'd gladly pick up a MkIV kit. Heck, I plan on buying EVERY Marvel kit you give me!!!

And now, the waiting begins....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't seen IM2 and I'd like to think I know most Marvel characters but I don't recall even hearing about Black Widow before coming onto these boards.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I haven't seen IM2 and I'd like to think I know most Marvel characters but I don't recall even hearing about Black Widow before coming onto these boards.


Really?
Used to hang out with Daredevil back in the day.
And used to turn up in the Spidey mags quite often as well.

Oh, and it seems she spent some time with Punisher as well
http://www.milehighcomics.com/cgi-bin/backissue.cgi?action=fullsize&issue=66010619818 1


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

She's been kicking around (literally) since the 60s. I knew her from the old Avengers comics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Widow_(Natalia_Romanova)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh yeah.
I forgot about her and the Avengers.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got quite a few 1970's comics stashed away so I'll have a look to see if she's in any of them.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I've got quite a few 1970's comics stashed away so I'll have a look to see if she's in any of them.


IIRC she was running with Daredevil in the early-to mid-70's...


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Black Widow has been around since the sixties, mostly in the comics about Shield and Captain America -- but she was also Hawkeye's girlfriend, iirc.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

geoffdude said:


>


Beautiful Figure. But I really liked the IM2 brunette version. That actress made my knees weak. Whoa!

:freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've had a look through about 200 comics this afternoon and yes she is in one of them but only for a few frames of the strip. Nice curves on that model btw!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I barely remember her, but I was more of a DC fan. And didnt read comics much after the early 70's


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Huh??! How can you be a "Marvel fan" and NOT know about the BW??!

Apparently wasn't a DD or Avengers reader!!

Buc


----------

